# After 2.6.12-ck2 upgrade portmap does not work

## binro

I have a very strange problem. I upgraded my kernel from 2.6.11-ck1 to 2.6.12-ck2 using an identical .config file and now the portmap daemon does not seem to work. It is running but when I start, say, nfs I get the following messages:

Jul 17 18:07:23 opal kernel: portmap: server localhost not responding, timed out

Jul 17 18:07:23 opal kernel: RPC: failed to contact portmap (errno -5).

Jul 17 18:07:58 opal kernel: portmap: server localhost not responding, timed out

Jul 17 18:07:58 opal kernel: RPC: failed to contact portmap (errno -5).

Jul 17 18:08:33 opal kernel: portmap: server localhost not responding, timed out

Jul 17 18:08:33 opal kernel: RPC: failed to contact portmap (errno -5).

Jul 17 18:08:33 opal nfsd[16015]: nfssvc: Input/output error

Jul 17 18:08:33 opal rc-scripts: Error starting NFS daemon

Jul 17 18:08:48 opal rpc.statd[15966]: unable to register (statd, 1, udp).

Jul 17 18:10:33 opal rpc.mountd: unable to register (mountd, 1, udp).

Jul 17 18:10:33 opal rc-scripts: Error starting NFS mountd

It is like portmap is not running. rpcinfo -p gives:

   program vers proto   port

    100000    2   tcp    111  portmapper

    100000    2   udp    111  portmapper

    900101    1   udp    763

    900101    1   tcp    765

Anybody any ideas?

----------

## binro

This turns out to be a bug in the netfilter code in 2.6.12.1: stopping iptables allows nfs to start. There is a permanent fix in 2.6.12.3 which is contained in ck-sources-2.6.12_p3-r1. I am still having a problem with dracd but that requires further investigation.

----------

